# To Administrators



## muayThaiPerson (Jan 25, 2003)

I recently visited your website twice tonight. The first time, i typed in MartialTalk.com and i fowarded me to "http://www.americansexonline.com/promo/". The second time, after i visited Everlast, it did the same thing. Is there a problem with your website or is it me? I havent been to any porn sites since i just formatted my computer few hours ago


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2003)

We do not do any forwarding, popups, or such things.  
There is no way that MartialTalk is doing these things.  I've combed thru the sourcecode myself.  

THere are a number of reasons why this can happen:

1- Cookies on a system.
2- a 'residual' popup from a previous website.  Some only 'detonate' on exit.
3- spyware related
4- DNS issues with local servers.
5- our DNS is being hijacked.

Given certain info, I would lean towards #4.  #5 is unlikely, though your ISP may edit their DNS to point a domain at something else.  The internet is in the midst of a major DoS attack.  Routers and many of the top-level DNS servers have been hammered.  Things may be misdirected at times while buffers are cleared out and systems rebooted.  The other day I could reach my personal site, but not MT or my corporate site, despite all 3 being on the same server.

I will look into this, but you and -every- member of this forum has my promise and guarentee that as long as I control this site, we will not have pop-up adverts, or -any- automatice forwarding to another site.

The -2- exeptions are:
1- If you click a link here it will open up the link in a new window.
2- If you hit our 'Page not Found' page, it will forward you to the root domain here.

That is it.

I'm going to do an deep analysis of the last 3 days logs and see if anything shows up.


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Jan 26, 2003)

It's great to see we have such dedicated administrators.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 26, 2003)

I did a search thru the complete logs for January.
The domain americansexonline.com/, nor www.americansexonline.com/ nor its IP address came up.  I then did a search for it through all the source code we are using here (the vbulletin forum software, the banner ad management software and the portal software).  It also all came up clean.

I guarantee 100% that wherever these popups and redirects may be coming from the source is not MartialTalk.com.

If you are using any P2P software such as Kazaa, it by default installs a variety of spyware on your system.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 26, 2003)

I'd say either a site you visited or spyware on your system b0rked your browser.  Get some spyware removal software and run that.  Also tweak your browser settings to keep this from happening.  Also helps if you don't use IE 

Cthulhu


----------

